# Fancy Dragon Trad PK x Blue Red Dragon HMPK



## trilobite

My dragon pair spawned today :-D
Father is a traditional plakat but with a 180 spread and nice colours. He will be a big step backwards in terms of finnage but mainly I want to play with dragons since I havent played with them before haha.
Female has relatively sharp edges and hopefully she may be able to help sort out the finnage but I dont think shell be able to do much. 

Heres the happy couple. Some of the pics are quite small..


----------



## trilobite

Babies have hatched  father is very caring and although he culled a huge number of eggs there still seems to be quite a lot of fry


----------



## BlueInkFish

Beautiful male!!!!!


----------



## shannonpwns

I love that female, she's gorgeous! Have you done a rough fry count yet?  Subscribing! Can't wait to see how the babies turn out!


----------



## ashleylyn

Wow, they are both stunning! I can't wait to see the fry.


----------



## trilobite

Thanks  I love the female too
Lol all I can see is heaps of little hairs sticking out from under the nest its impossible to count


----------



## whatsupyall

Grats and cool looking parents Trilo.


----------



## trilobite

Free swimmin and loving bbs.

Female I think has columnaris :shock: She has a greyish white soft fleshy looking patch between her mouth and her eye but shes still eating happily and acting normal... So shes all by herself with some salt and furan 2

Never had columnaris before, so I hope I can destroy it before it destroys my fish :evil:


----------



## MattsBettas

Good luck with the spawn and the female.


----------



## shannonpwns

Oh no! I hope she pulls through. Glad the fry are doing good.


----------



## trilobite

Ive got an optimistic theory that if she infected the fry then they would be dead by now...so hopefully they avoided it
Ive lowered her temp down to 22 since I read higher temperatures cause higher risk of death. 
I really love this female, shes pretty spunky and shes got an important job to do adding branching to my line so shes not allowed to die. Plus she was freaking expensive


----------



## trilobite

We are growing dorsal fins :-D
Their mums condition hasnt gotten better or worse and she acts completely normal, eating, flaring etc so Im starting to doubt if she really has columnaris. Ive read that it kills fish pretty fast


----------



## LadyVictorian

:O why must you live so far away from me? I wish I could have a pair from this breeding. T.T


----------



## trilobite

Lol I wish I could live in America, theres so many nice spawns going on at the moment that I really really want to get my hands on.

The fry are getting tiny ventral fins and growing their swimbladders :-D Some of the biggies are starting to get their stripes too.
exciting times, Ill try and get a pic of them


----------



## trilobite

Some babies.
They are all breathing air. I tried convincing them to try decap the other day but they werent too keen, even though a few ate it.
Pretty sure mum has a tumour...the thing on her face is slowly growing bigger. She also has a growing lump inside her anal fin :shock:
Some other people who had bought fish from the same shipment are also experiencing tumours in some of their fish


----------



## tilli94

so sorry to hear about mama. On the other hand hopefully you get some beautiful babies from this spawn!


----------



## trilobite

Thanks, yeah I hope so too.
Babies are getting dragon scales :-D And have given them a liver gel mix to try which they love


----------



## Flare101

Their color is looking good so far for sure.


----------



## trilobite

Growing like weeds now and I have an overdose of pictures


----------



## snowflake311

They look awesome I can't wait till my babies are this big.


----------



## dramaqueen

They are so darn cute!!


----------



## Champion Betta




----------



## trilobite

They are cute, some are reaching the ugly duckling stage at the moment lol, plus marble is kicking in :-D creating some pretty cool cellos but I bet they wont stay cello for long


----------



## dramaqueen

Very cute!


----------



## Champion Betta

Are you going to sell them when they are older?


----------



## PetMania

Wow, amazing!!!


----------



## Chachi

Wow, those are cool looking! Great pics!


----------



## trilobite

Champion Betta said:


> Are you going to sell them when they are older?


Definitely, Ive got too many not to sell lol, but Im in nz so can only sell within nz.

About half have turned cellophane now, they literally change colour every day lol and males are starting to appear :-D


----------



## Champion Betta

Darn! I would have loved to have some fry from that spawn!


----------



## trilobite

Move to nz haha! 
I wish I was in America, so many amazing spawns going on at the moment that I would really really love to get my hands on


----------



## shannonpwns

Gorgeous! I'm excited to see how your cellos turn out. I have quite a bit of what looks to be cellos in my 6 week old fry, so I'm hoping they change a lot like yours sound to be!


----------



## trilobite

shannonpwns just had a look at your thread and that pair is amazing! love the male especially. Hopefully your cellos turn into little kois

So many males in this spawn...hopefully theres some nice females hiding in there
Lots have lost their body colour and there are more and more cellos popping up even ones that suck out the dragon scales which you can see in the second pic, making them look ugly in comparison to their shiny siblings. 

And I found some babies that are orange which is exciting :-D
This little orange male is my favourite, hopefully marble doesnt take away his orange fins....looks like its trying to








Some are turning into blue and white marbles


----------



## Champion Betta

They are so beautiful! I wish I could have one!! :blueyay: They look great!


----------



## whatsupyall

They look very promising Trilo.


----------



## trilobite

Thanks 
Theres so many males...I really hope theres at least one girl with potential. Some are trying to get out if their ugly phase lol
Biggest male, hes starting to get a bit full of himself


I like this ones stripey black tail, will be interesting to see what it changes into




This little boy had a bit of a temper but the big male has put him in his place


----------



## shannonpwns

Omg they are gorgeous!!!! Whyyyyy must you live in another country! Lol.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

All of this spawn... -grabby hands- You live so far away! Bahhh!


----------



## TruongLN

WOW, that little orange guy is magnificent!!
So are your other fry, can't wait until they're fully coloured.


----------



## Janan

Beauties!


----------



## trilobite

Lol coz New Zealand is the best! I cry every day knowing I cant grab all of those American spawns

I jarred 3 boys yesterday, including little orange...but being lazy I only took a photo of one of them. 
Orange looks like the marble is trying to remove some of his dragon scales :shock: I really hope it doesnt

Heres jarred guy, he is marbling like crazy
a few days ago he was this

Now hes this



This little marble was one of my favourites but now his body has turned almost pure white...if only marble was stable 


And a cute orange/black/white one


----------



## trilobite

Omg just found an albino in the bunch!! :-D
bumps into driftwood and has no colour at all, still manages to find food though since hes one of the bigger ones


----------



## shannonpwns

Whoa! Those eyes! Never seen an albino Betta before. How cute!


----------



## TruongLN

That is a wicked find! Congratulations!


----------



## trilobite

Theyre pretty creepy looking things, but slightly cute.
Ive seperated him and given him a dark tank with lots of cover to keep his siblings from taking his food and to get him out of the light. 
Im pretty sure this guy is blind as can be, I dropped some food down and although he could smell it he couldnt pinpoint exactly where it was. Hed bump into it, back up a bit then try to take a bite out of empty space, hed keep doing this until he finally managed to actually and up with a real mouth full.
I think I might soak his food in garlic so he cant miss the smell.


----------



## TruongLN

It's strange how he's blind! I hope he grows up to be the most beautiful betta ever!


----------



## dramaqueen

He's beautiful! Poor little guy.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Beautiful fish, especially that little cute albino!


----------



## trilobite

Ive added a few runts into his little tank since the movement of his siblings around food is what helped him his food when he was in the grow out, and the runts will benefit from not having to compete with the big guys. You can see him bump into the fake plant and just aimlessly wander into the middle of his siblings having an argument. 

Ive taken the 2 angry runts out since this video, being in the growout forces them to behave. 
Even though theyve tried to pick fights with blindey, he cant see them so doesnt react, then the bullies get bored and move on to someone who will react with them.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=239-eiQSGJ0


----------



## Kiara1125

An albino?! Awesome!! Great luck! Everyone looks amazing!

How's the mother doing?


----------



## TruongLN

Any updates?


----------



## trilobite

The mum died unfortunately, her tumour started getting bigger :-(
Plus I saw the "albino" begin to try and marble so I dont think hes a true albino but he still has red eyes and blind as can be, definitely a male too and growing well. One of his guide dog runts is a male too so Ill have to replace it with another girl runt


Heres a couple of males. None of the babies have full scaling yet still 

First guy is a little trad pk. He went from solid blue with red wash, to red and white and now his blue his returning and bringing some black with him too




This guy was jarred yesterday and doesnt like flaring


I like this guys blue speckles


----------



## Janan

Wow! They are gorgeous!


----------



## DBanana

That last one reminds me of a Chinese dragon dance costume. @[email protected]


----------



## RainbowhLizzie

Those babies are too stunning! I can't believe you aren't i the US!


----------



## TruongLN

Wow, beautiful fish. 
They're insanely beautiful.


----------



## Mahsfish

Wow some real nice looking fish, congrats


----------



## trilobite

Thanks, Im pretty happy with how they are turning out colourwise, they just take so long to cover up with dragon scales :twisted:

Blindey has blown a nest. His female guide dog is pretty interested in it even though shes only about 2cm. Hes figured theres someone lurking around his nest by water movements so I got to see him attempt a flare. You can also see how hes marbles :-( so he isnt really albino after all, just a blind, red eyed marble. I read somewhere that they are called partial albinos



Heres the tiny runtiest female checking things out


flare attempt


----------



## TruongLN

He's aging nicely. Beautiful boy.


----------



## dramaqueen

OMG such nice babies!!


----------



## trilobite

The scariest thing happened to me last night!
I decided to make them a new food, so I made shrimp, spinach and garlic for them. After a while some started floating weird and sitting on the bottom, and others were rolling upside down. So I freaked out, scooped them up and put them into tiny shallow containers, and did a major wc. My favourite one (last red dragon male in the pics) had some kind of weird seizure and froze, his fins stuck out and he stopped breathing and started twiching :shock:

Luckily they all came right but Im too scared to try that food out again. Weird thing is, only about 7 of them acted like that, the rest were pretty normal and they ate it too. So I might do a test run and try feeding it to only one or 2 and see what happens and see if it was the food or not


----------



## Kiara1125

Maybe they had an allergic reaction? I know that a lot of animals can have them, so why not fish? Just some chemicals don't mix like me and peanut butter. I shake uncontrollably if I even SMELL peanut butter. Hopefully your fish will be fine, but I really wouldn't try it again, even for experiments ...


----------



## TruongLN

Oh my gosh! That sounds scary!!
I'm so sorry that happened. I hope everything is okay now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trilobite

All are back to their happy go lucky selves :-D it lasted for about 30 mins before they came right again

Hmm good point, I guess theres no reason fish cant have allergies either! 
But that same day I also got car freshener oil all over my hands so even though I washed them thoroughly twice I cant rule out contamination being the cause, which is why I need a tester cull. But Ive been too lazy to test it so I have 3 whole packs of the danger food lurking around in the freezer.

Blindey has gotten a bit fussy I think. He only likes to be hand fed bloodworms now and seems to have gone off his beefheart mix. Hes getting good at blowing bubblenests though

Any way heres some more freshly jarred boys




And biggie who is still deciding whether he wants to keep his dragon scales on the top half of his body or not


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

That last guy is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## snowflake311

That first one is awesome.


----------



## TruongLN

I wish I could have some of your fish!!
They're so amazing.


----------



## iKuroni

Oh... my.....god... I know what I want for Christmas Santa! they're stunning!


----------



## dramaqueen

Gorgeous fish!!


----------



## alunjai

How old are they in these photos?


----------



## trilobite

Just under 4 months I think


----------



## iKuroni

Want!


----------



## trilobite

Lol come down to nz and you can have as many as you want


----------



## DBanana

I say we pool our money and send someone down!


----------



## trilobite

Jarred a bunch more







and this guy has filled in a lot more now that hes been jarred


The first guy I jarred is still trying to fill in his scales


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Those are some really nice fish. I particularly like the 1st, 2nd and 4th ones you posted above.


----------



## DBanana

I've got my face pressed up against my monitor to see if I can get any closer. Those guys are INSANELY beautiful.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

All beauties! Love the second down.


----------



## BlueLacee

W. O. W. Insanely beautiful. Want, sadly no room


----------



## ynahanson

They are all so amazing! GIMME!


----------



## alunjai

They look awesome!! I hope I will get a few males looking like those. Mine are 7 weeks old so its still too early to see..


----------



## Soph7244

I love the orange one! i might just have to come to nz next break! lol why do you have to live so far away????


----------



## RainbowhLizzie

If we go down there, how will we get them home? Maybe we can send one person to bring us back a bunch :lol:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Soph7244

sounds good! lets make a plan..... so who wants to go over? i would love the orange one, i would name him fireball, blah, blah,blah,blah....... (and she goes on taking forever about bettas)


----------



## TruongLN

Looking gorgeous as ever!


----------



## snowflake311

These guys are really nice good job.

Sign me up I would love a trip to NZ!


----------



## trilobite

You guys should definitely come down to nz! Ive got heaps you can take away lol
Heres most of my jarred males, still have a bunch of little boys in the growout


----------



## RainbowhLizzie

I *NEED* one of your babies! :lol:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Croz711

Those are absolutely gorgeous! Do they all come from the same spawning pair?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amphirion

Hollee Ishtar, your boys are gorgeous. Wish I could! I hope you find homes for them!


----------



## iKuroni

Omg theyre stunning, i wish you c


----------



## DBanana

Third one third one third one!


----------



## KafkaDream

I NEED one of those boys! Any one will do haha. This spawn is absolutely stunning!! So unique and just wow... this makes me want to start breeding bettas


----------



## 2muttz

Wow, one beautiful boy after another. They are just stunning. I think we'd be fighting over them if you lived closer!!!:-D


----------



## snowflake311

They are very nice how old are they in these photos?


----------



## trilobite

Thanks :-D I love their shiny colours. I just cant believe i got orange in the mix



Croz711 said:


> Those are absolutely gorgeous! Do they all come from the same spawning pair?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeap all same spawn, weird colour combos




> I NEED one of those boys! Any one will do haha. This spawn is absolutely stunning!! So unique and just wow... this makes me want to start breeding bettas


You should start breeding! its pretty addictive once you start though so beware haha



> They are very nice how old are they in these photos?


Ummm 5-6 months I think. I took them a few days ago


----------



## Plakatmasta

Hey have you got any pics of the fry it'd be good see how they look


----------



## Plakatmasta

Never mind just saw the previous ones I've seen a few of yours on trademe


----------



## trilobite

Lol good old trademe. Ive got so many more tiny males in the grow out as well. Not too many females though which kinda sucks


----------



## BlueLacee

Wow, they are all amazing. I need them all, but no room, and you have to live in nz.


----------



## trilobite

And the blind one has changed even more


----------



## RainbowhLizzie

The blind one and the green front shot are stunning!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TruongLN

These bettas are stunning, absolutely amazing.
Your blind betta has changed beautifully, I love it.


----------



## trilobite

Thanks guys :-D I like them top, so glad i decided to do a dragon spawn, they change all the time and are so shiny!

Heres some ladies






And my fave guy, hes useless for breeding so is just a pet though and gets to live in the display tank


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Stop tempting me to purchase a pair of fancy marble HMPKS!!! Seriously though, even your pet quality fish from this spawn are stunning.


----------



## trilobite

Haha I reckon you should! you can never go wrong with a fancy hmpk!
All your wilds make me desperate to get my hand on some


----------



## Kiara1125

Those guys are gorgeous!! Do I have to move across the world in order to help you re-home some of your fish? *evil grin* xD


----------



## LittleBettaFish

trilobite said:


> Haha I reckon you should! you can never go wrong with a fancy hmpk!
> All your wilds make me desperate to get my hand on some


I have been there, done that and it ended badly :shake: That's why I ended up with wilds in the first place. 

I just love the wide range of colours you got. Some of the marble spawns I've seen have been rather boring in that regard but you have some cool looking fish. 

I'm not sure if I missed this, but are you retaining a pair to work with further?


----------



## TruongLN

They're magnificent looking! Such cute girls. 
I actually had a question, what's the difference between a fancy and monster patterning? Does anyone know?


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

That is one gorgeous fish! It's like... Beading. It reminds me of glass beads. Shame I don't live in NZ :c


----------



## Kiara1125

TruongLN said:


> They're magnificent looking! Such cute girls.
> I actually had a question, what's the difference between a fancy and monster patterning? Does anyone know?


I believe fancies are just randomized coloring and monsters are white faced bettas.

This is a monster betta.


----------



## trilobite

LittleBettaFish said:


> I have been there, done that and it ended badly :shake: That's why I ended up with wilds in the first place.
> 
> I just love the wide range of colours you got. Some of the marble spawns I've seen have been rather boring in that regard but you have some cool looking fish.
> 
> I'm not sure if I missed this, but are you retaining a pair to work with further?


Yeah a lot of the previous experiences Ive had of marbles were just black/white, nothing too interesting.
How do you find the wilds compared to domestic splendens? We dont have any in nz, but when I move to oz ill definitely start looking into them. 

Yeah Im keeping this dude for the next gen...hes the sharpest one, even though hes still pretty round lol. and theres a promising looking female in the growout/soroity whos kind of ugly colourwise but her tail is pretty nice. Ill try and jar her and get a pic sometime


And I got given a few red males and females which have amazing sharp tails so I think a cross to one of them will definitely improve on the dragons finnage...but will be a sacrifice on colour for the firt gen...but worth it. 
I most likely wont be able to personally do a next generation since Im probably moving to oz. But I was going to give the best ones to a couple of breeders so they can continue to fix and work on them. Most lines die out in nz because people dont breed them or create mutts out of them...Happened with clack orchid cts, used to have heaps and now theres almost none

Anyway heres one of the reds, split ventrals but will still be a huge improvement finnagewise







Kiara1125 said:


> Those guys are gorgeous!! Do I have to move across the world in order to help you re-home some of your fish? *evil grin* xD





BettaBabyBoo said:


> That is one gorgeous fish! It's like... Beading. It reminds me of glass beads. Shame I don't live in NZ :c


Field trip to newzealand!!
Just buy a pair of these and youll be good to go haha!










Yeah that little red and white one was one of my faves too, he was stupid and jumped out, somehow got through the lid... I was so guttered :-( I was really looking forward to seeing how he would turn out


----------



## LittleBettaFish

That is a gorgeous male. Where in Oz are you moving to? The betta scene seems to be biggest in Victoria, NSW and QLD.


----------



## trilobite

Havent decided lol. Most likely options at the mo are Brisbane or Melbourne, maybe Mackay since I have a friend up there who says its real cheap to live and theres a few mines out there. But I definitely want to get into the mines eventually so maybe Western Australia... The main decider at the moment is cheapness


----------

